# le farfalle, i sospiri, i baci, le emozioni, l'amore.....



## Circe (1 Ottobre 2012)

non so se le ho mai provate queste cose intensamente come le descrivono. E penso che lui le abbia provate con lei...Ma io? faccio di tutto per vivere, ma puntualmente mi si ripresentano le domande rompicoglioni nel cervello. E se.....se esco fuori dal nido.......distruggo tutto. Ho paura di distruggere quello che ho cercato di salvare in tutti i modi, calpestando il mio orgoglio, passando su tante schifezze. E se le provassi con un'altro? Mi sento tanto fragile, sento che un uomo potrebbe illudermi facendomi provare una di queste sensazioni. Ed io mi auto distruggerei da sola. 
Mi sento senza protezione.
Mi sento sola al mondo.
Ho amici, parenti, e....marito.
Ma in questa cosa mi sento sola.
E sentirsi sola in un matrimonio, è la cosa piu' brutta che possa succedere ad un essere umano.....
dovrebbe sentirsi sola una single, una che è stata lasciata, una vedova.
NON UNA DONNA SPOSATA.
amen....


----------



## Circe (1 Ottobre 2012)

un altro. mi è scappato l'apostrofo .....


----------



## Arianna (1 Ottobre 2012)

ognuno sta solo sul cuor della terra
trafitto da un raggio di sole...


----------



## Amarax (1 Ottobre 2012)

Se hai lottato hai creduto che ne valeva la pena...ma capisco lo stato d'animo che vivi e credo che dovresti scuoterti. E' triste restare sola ...io ci sto dentro da anni ormai e oggi vorrei esserlo ancora di più.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Ottobre 2012)

E' proprio vero che la cosa più brutta è sentirsi soli in un 
matrimonio...
la delusione fa più male del tradimento..


----------



## Annuccia (2 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena;bt5902 ha detto:
			
		

> E' proprio vero che la cosa più brutta è sentirsi soli in un
> matrimonio...
> la delusione fa più male del tradimento..



ma circe si sente sola perchè grava su di lei il peso di un tradimento...
o si sente sola a prescindere?.....
o meglio è delusa per quel che è accaduto...o è delusa e basta....?


vabeh...è un rompicapo che a quest'ora non mi sento di affrontare..

auguri circetta....


però
non ti abbattere mai....



quando si cade giù...hai una sola cosa da fare:risalire...
mai stare col culo per terra.....(scusa l'espressione)

di più nin so...


----------



## Tebe (3 Ottobre 2012)

Circe.






Non. Avere.Paura.


cazzo


----------



## Circe (11 Novembre 2012)

Non visitavo il blog da tanto. Ho letto ora i vostri commenti. Vi voglio bene, per le parole di forza che mi riservate. Grazie.


----------



## iosonoio (17 Dicembre 2012)

Belle le parole, bellissimi i tuoi pensieri che dimostrano un'anima pura, giovane, fresca...
Però non rapportare tutto a "ma lui le avrà provate per lei?"...macchettefrega?


----------



## Amarax (1 Febbraio 2013)

già...che te frega.
Invece è un vortice che ti prende...e per assurdo  che possa sembrare ti senti, tu moglie, l'intrusa.


----------

